# breeder rat tubs??????



## passion4snakes (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello I'm going to be using some liddles tubs with mesh covered built into my rack is 13mm mesh okay please ???


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

13mm should be okay for rats, 33L tubs do good for trios, make a wooden frame that fits over your tub and then staple the mesh to the wood frame which would the go ontop of the tub and then of course, secure down the lid however you would prefer (Unless your making a rack, if so, search how to build a rat rack )


----------



## passion4snakes (Jan 1, 2013)

**

Okay cool mate if I wernt to make a rack and made a wooden frame mesh lid for the tubs how would you ( best way ) secure the lid mate?


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Like so; (excuse the poor drawing haha)










Note the wood frame is enough to sit over the tub to allow the mesh to sit ontop of the tub with the wood in line with the tub lip, 
Ill have a picture somewhere of a similar tub, 2 moments : victory:


----------



## passion4snakes (Jan 1, 2013)

*.*

Okay dude think I get the gist, chirs mate


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

This is a tub with a single breeder female and her babies in a nest, it is a washing up bowl, perfect size for an individual female to raise a litter till about 2weeks old, then they get moved to a bigger tub. They seem happier in a smaller tub, I guess they feel more secure :2thumb:


----------

